

Goldman versus Google: A career on Wall Street or in Silicon Valley? [video] - zootar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6ecPxD_tV0

======
bsirkia
I think this debate a great idea in principle, but unfortunately they both
lost me around 10 minutes when they both decided to totally pigeonhole the
other industry into the worst possible view:

Schiller (paraphrase): "Finance must be more important than programming some
little gimmick at Google" \- That's not all that Google does.

Wadhwa: "What has finance given us? CDOs, CDSs, subprime loans, housing
bubble, economic meltdown" \- That's clearly not all that finance has given
us.

With both of them being very close-minded about the other industry, the
chances of getting a true debate about the pros and cons of each are slim.

~~~
_random_
Both are trying to make employees work as long hours as possible, both are
"optimizing" taxes, both don't care about social responsibility, so hopefully
can kiss and be friends.

~~~
bsirkia
Great point, I guess they're not so different...

